# paura



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2011)

http://www.repubblica.it/persone/2011/10/05/foto/e_fatta_la_duchessa_alba_si_sposata-22743666/1/?ref=HRESS-6



la duchessa sembra ornella vanoni...ma molto più brutta:rotfl:


----------

